

Why Google, Comcast, and AT&T Are Making Power Utilities Nervous - roye
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-05-29/utilities-face-threat-from-vivint-google-comcast-at-and-t#r=most%20popular

======
opendais
I'd be more nervous about Comcast or AT&T providing me with any critical
utility. Two would make me move.

However, I'm not really sure how this is news since there are situations like
this: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2013/09/17...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2013/09/17/how-chattanooga-beat-google-fiber-by-half-a-decade/)

